# Thread disappears



## Marcel (Feb 25, 2016)

I started a thread, but it just disappeared after a few hours. Did somebody delete it? It was about the Februari strike in Amsterdam in the WW2 section.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 25, 2016)

I didn't think that the mods/admins could delete threads...does this new server setup allow it now?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2016)

I didn't do that for sure.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 25, 2016)

I didn't really think you did Wojtek. But it is strange, this afternoon it was still there, now I cannot find it anymore.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2016)

We've always been able to delete threads (and posts) regardless of the server setup Dave. In response to Marcel's query though, I've not done anything to that thread.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2016)

I'll check on that.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 25, 2016)

Gnomey said:


> We've always been able to delete threads (and posts) regardless of the server setup Dave. In response to Marcel's query though, I've not done anything to that thread.


I'll be danged...not sure why I got that idea


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 26, 2016)

I read it Marcel and I know it was here for a few hours.


Geo


----------



## Marcel (Feb 26, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> I read it Marcel and I know it was here for a few hours.
> 
> 
> Geo


Thanks, at least I did not get crazy


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 26, 2016)

Marcel PM me


----------



## Marcel (Feb 26, 2016)

Okay, problem solved.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2016)




----------

